# Problème avec Adium : "Facebook Captcha"



## uranium (27 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

   Tout allait pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes avec Adium 1.3.6 quand ce soir j'ai découvert qu'une fenêtre intitulée "Facebook Captcha" apparaissait en me précisant, en anglais, que "Facebook pense que vous n'êtes pas vous" (je ne fais que traduire).

On me demande ensuite ma date de naissance pour pouvoir chatter sur Facebook comme avec MSN, mais j'ai beau connaître ma propre date de naissance, ça n'y change rien, la fenêtre revient toujours.

Je précise que le problème se produit que je sois connecté ou non à Facebook via Safari.

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà souffert du même problème ?
À votre avis est-ce dû à un bug d'Adium ou à une nouvelle politique de sécurité de la part de Facebook ?


----------



## rizoto (27 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de voir apparaître la même fenêtre.

je n'ai rentré aucune info ! je ne sais pas d'ou elle sort (apparemment adium)


----------



## uranium (27 Septembre 2009)

Intéressant !
Il semblerait donc que ce soit un phénomène récent...

Je penche de plus en plus pour l'hypothèse d'une nouvelle politique de Facebook...

Quelqu'un d'autre de concerné ?


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Septembre 2009)

tiens!! la même pour moi, à l'instant...


----------



## uranium (27 Septembre 2009)

Tout compte fait non, le problème ne se produit pas lorsque je me déconnecte de facebook via Safari...

Il n'empêche que c'est la première fois que je vois ça.


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Septembre 2009)

Mouais, c'est bizarre, et puis cette fenêtre "facebook captcha" ne m'inspire guère confiance...:mouais:


----------



## uranium (27 Septembre 2009)

Oui, la fenêtre est en anglais et possède une interface très... sobre.
Et rentrer ma date de naissance ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2009)

Moi aussi je rencontre ce problème depuis hier.


----------



## Gouttes (27 Septembre 2009)

Pareil chez moi ... 
Et depuis quelques jours j'ai eu de drôles de déconnections de facebook chat (que ce soit dans safari ou adium).
A mon avis, facebook est en train de modifier des trucs dans son protocole de chat ...


----------



## tombom (27 Septembre 2009)

idem chez moi, ca me rassure, jai procédé aune reinstallation pour rien de adium... (jaurai du regarder le forum avant)

je pense que le probleme viens de facebook et de son systeme d'identification... en plus remplir les champs de captcha machin ne change rien... ca ne marche pas


----------



## benjb59 (27 Septembre 2009)

idem pour moi depuis ce matin.


----------



## Volkan (27 Septembre 2009)

Pareil chez moi.
Quand je fait annulé dans Adium cela cause un "Adium a quité de manière imprévue"

Si je saisie la date de naissance cela ne change rien.


----------



## vadly (27 Septembre 2009)

J'ai le même problème...
J'ai regardé sur un autre forum en anglais, la solution est de se déconnecter et de se reconnecter plusieurs fois sur facebook...mais bon ça a marché pour moi pour le temps que j'utilise adium mais dès que l'on quitte et qu'on se relance adium, le problème réapparait de nouveau....


----------



## BS0D (27 Septembre 2009)

Tiens je vais essayer ce soir ... ça m'intrigue ce truc


*Note du modo :* Adium et Fesse bouc, ça n'a rien à faire dans "Applications" ! 

On déménage !


----------



## tombom (28 Septembre 2009)

c'est reparé semble t-il...


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Octobre 2009)

Ouais, ça ne me le fait plus!


----------



## uranium (2 Octobre 2009)

À moi non plus !


----------



## Etjaark (13 Octobre 2009)

Je sais pas vous mais moi ça bug de nouveau....
Demande de la date de naissance et du mot de passe, déconnexion intempestives....

J'ai aussi testé le truc de Vadly et ça m'a pas l'air de marcher...

Bref c'est le caca! 

Suis-je le seul? ou ça bug chez vous aussi?


----------



## spinacle (13 Octobre 2009)

Problème ici aussi. :mouais:


----------



## tombom (13 Octobre 2009)

rebelotte


----------



## Etjaark (14 Octobre 2009)

Il y a un topic sur le sujet dans le forum d'adium officiel : http://adium.aybee.net/forum/index.php/topic,1376.0.html

Sa permet d'un peu mieux comprendre le problème


----------



## Goudy (4 Novembre 2009)

Mise à jour d'Adium ce matin, et maintenant, tout pareil : une fenêtre me demande de taper deux mots, ce que je fais, mais rien n'y fait : ça ne marche pas. Que faire ?


----------



## tombom (4 Novembre 2009)

je nai pas fait la mise a jour mais ca le fait aussi...
c'est bel est bien facebook qui nous embête et donc, il n'y a que a attendre que ca bouge de leur coté a mon avis...


----------



## Alyxo (4 Novembre 2009)

J'ai le même problème depuis plusieurs jours...
Vivement une solution !


----------



## uranium (4 Novembre 2009)

Oui, le problème est revenu, et remplir les différents champs reste tout aussi inefficace... La dernière mise à jour d'Adium devait pourtant régler ce problème, puisque dans les améliorations apportées il y avait une référence à ce fameux "Facebook Captcha".

Espérons que, comme la dernière fois, ce problème ne sera que passager.


----------



## manna (5 Novembre 2009)

uranium a dit:


> Oui, le problème est revenu, et remplir les différents champs reste tout aussi inefficace... La dernière mise à jour d'Adium devait pourtant régler ce problème, puisque dans les améliorations apportées il y avait une référence à ce fameux "Facebook Captcha".
> 
> Espérons que, comme la dernière fois, ce problème ne sera que passager.


Bonjour j'ai donc ce problm de capcha avec Facebook sur Adium, je n'ai plus mes contacts depuis qlq jours. Je sur Leopard 10.5.8 et adium 1.4 . Y a t-il une solution merci de me répondre SVP


----------



## uranium (5 Novembre 2009)

Adium 1.4 est encore en version bêta il me semble.

Une mise à jour 1.3.8 d'Adium est sortie aujourd'hui, et chez moi cela règle le problème (après un deuxième essai).

Je te conseillerais donc une "rétrogradation" de ta version d'Adium.


----------



## manna (5 Novembre 2009)

uranium a dit:


> Adium 1.4 est encore en version bêta il me semble.
> 
> Une mise à jour 1.3.8 d'Adium est sortie aujourd'hui, et chez moi cela règle le problème (après un deuxième essai).
> 
> ...


----------



## uranium (5 Novembre 2009)

Oui, une version bêta est habituellement réservée aux utilisateurs qui désirent tester une nouvelle mouture. 

Tu peux par contre je pense conserver ta version 1.4 en parallèle de la 1.3.8, ça ne devrait pas poser de problèmes.


----------



## dadoo113 (5 Novembre 2009)

uranium a dit:


> Adium 1.4 est encore en version bêta il me semble.
> 
> Une mise à jour 1.3.8 d'Adium est sortie aujourd'hui, et chez moi cela règle le problème (après un deuxième essai).
> 
> Je te conseillerais donc une "rétrogradation" de ta version d'Adium.



une desinstallation propre (avec AppCleaner) et une réinstallation de la 1.3.7 ne change rien chez moi.
Pourtant avant de passer en 1.3.8, la 1.3.7 marchait très bien avec facebook...

J'ai aussi tenté la dernière beta : même problème...

1er bug d'Adium pour ma part depuis 2 ans...


----------



## manna (5 Novembre 2009)

uranium a dit:


> Oui, une version bêta est habituellement réservée aux utilisateurs qui désirent tester une nouvelle mouture.
> 
> Tu peux par contre je pense conserver ta version 1.4 en parallèle de la 1.3.8, ça ne devrait pas poser de problèmes.



Merci bcp !!! J m'en vais tester ça de suite et je vs tiens au courant, ça peut aider les utilisateurs. Le TPS des manips sur lordi et c'est bon oui ça marche !!! Merci merci très bonnnjournee merci Mac Generation aussi . Amicalement manna


----------

